# DS #XXXX: Time Hollow (USA)



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3715^^


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 24, 2008)

How's this game? I heard it was good in Japan.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Sep 24, 2008)

yay, this is a good game xD


----------



## Endogene (Sep 24, 2008)

way to many games in way to little time....


----------



## SpiritBoy (Sep 24, 2008)

Will probably pick it up after awhile.
Disgaea is gonna eat my gaming time.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 24, 2008)

Is this by the same people who did Trace Memory / Another Code?  The box makes it seem so but I wasn't sure because I haven't heard much of this.

Edit:  Apparently I was way off.  Its not the same company and the boxart doesn't look that similar, but I guess the gameplay's slightly like it.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking at the logo on the cover, it's made by Konami. Trace Memory is made by Cing.

Anyway, glad this game finally came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I really wanted to try this out back in August, but was disappointed when I heard that it got delayed >_< .


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 24, 2008)

What's with the freakin awesome releases today?
I don't know what to play anymore


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 24, 2008)

All I need now is _Rhapsody_ and I'll be set for a good six months or so.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 24, 2008)

September is the best month this year so far.
This game will be awesome XD


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 24, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> All I need now is _Rhapsody_ and I'll be set for a good six months or so.



Have you ever played Rhapsody on the PSX?


----------



## lavalamp (Sep 24, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> What's with the freakin awesome releases today?
> I don't know what to play anymore



Among other things, it's the end of the fiscal quarter.


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 24, 2008)

Fission said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just heard that the DS adaptation was a title to look out for.  Why do you ask?


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 24, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well - it would be a shame to spoil things for you - so I won't. 

But it's due any day now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[back on topic]
Is this like a picture book thing like Ace Attorney - where you just see static pictures with loads of text?


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 24, 2008)

I played the PSX version of RHAPSODY on my modded PSP... thought it was a pretty decent game.  Not sure how the DS version stacks up.


----------



## Kosaki (Sep 24, 2008)

did anyone try playing this on a cyclods evolution? it freezes for me after the start of ch2 when they head to chronos


----------



## kazuki_pl (Sep 24, 2008)

ohh boy, this game pwnz @[email protected] this is what i was waiting for ^.^ love the gameplay xD disGAY'a is an epic fail ;P


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 24, 2008)

Kosaki said:
			
		

> did anyone try playing this on a cyclods evolution? it freezes for me after the start of ch2 when they head to chronos



Yea same. Right after the " ??? " person says " Hello " the game freezes. I'm using R4. Help please?


----------



## Kosaki (Sep 24, 2008)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Kosaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea thats the exact point..hmm could it be the rom?


----------



## killercow (Sep 24, 2008)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Kosaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it could be a bad rom because the same thing happens to me, i'm on a m3 simply!


----------



## Trolly (Sep 24, 2008)

I want to stab Virgin aha. My internet's been capped, so downloading even one of these games over the past two days is nigh on impossible. I so badly want themmm.


----------



## Rehehelly (Sep 24, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> I want to stab Virgin aha. My internet's been capped, so downloading even one of these games over the past two days is nigh on impossible. I so badly want themmm.



Unlimited copper broadband > Capped fibre optic broadband

Gutted at you my friend, gutted at you.


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 25, 2008)

So...anyone here has gotten past Chapter 2?


----------



## miruki (Sep 25, 2008)

freezes on M3 real too.. ;_;


----------



## kaishou (Sep 25, 2008)

also freezes on ezflashV...


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 25, 2008)

Time Hollow, subtitle:  "Undub Me Please" taped right across its back.  "Mommy" is just not a word that acts well.

This game needs more Sox.  This is the same Sox that was the President's cat, right?  The mystery deepens!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

wow so this game is failing on all cards?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone tried playing the jpn ver up to the point where it freezes and use that save for the US ver?
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems that this might be a bad ROM, or some kind of a pirating protection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting how it fails all carts...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It seems that this might be a bad ROM, or some kind of a pirating protection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell me about it
its rare to have a game go bad even on the cyclo
its not like xeno to have a bad dump is it?


----------



## GSR (Sep 25, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Anyone tried playing the jpn ver up to the point where it freezes and use that save for the US ver?
> Just a suggestion.



Already tried that - doesn't work.  I assume since the game is multilanguage now (and as such has to save that setting) the saves aren't compatible.

Ah well, was planning to buy this anyways.  The tiny taste of it I got (up through half of chapter 2 in JP and the prologue in English) is good enough for me.

...Though speaking of which, I have an M3 and the game freezes in the prologue when you get to the school dump, right after it explains what flashbacks are.  The JP version works fine, as indicated above.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 25, 2008)

Hurray for the great games!


----------



## Vandas (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm also having this Chapter 2 freeze, directly after the words " Hello! " - ??? at Chronos. Music seizes up and the game becomes unplayable. Man, they've got my interest so deeply that I want to keep goin. :/ Hope we see a fix for this one soon.


----------



## paultoompas (Sep 25, 2008)

same problem with m3ds real even with softreset key option set to off on v3.9


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

Works for me. And that's with a R4 and no special modification.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 25, 2008)

"Hello!" is worst than...



Spoiler


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 25, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Works for me. And that's with a R4 and no special modification.



Where did you download this rom from?

I've got an R4 with no special mods either but I'm having the chapter 2 freeze.


----------



## lilaznyume (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having the same problem to after I play it when it comes to chapter 2 after the hello it freezes. I hope they figure out someway to fix it. It's such a good game sucks not to be able to play.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone with an R4 tried YSMenu to see if you get the same issue with it?


----------



## Kosaki (Sep 25, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> Has anyone with an R4 tried YSMenu to see if you get the same issue with it?


yea my friend just did it and it froze so im assuming it was a bad dump?


----------



## shard (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a bad dump. I bought it today and just dumped it and its working past the freeze point.


----------



## Vandas (Sep 25, 2008)

Edit: Duh, me being stupid, read next post.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Vandas said:
			
		

> Well, shard, if you have a working dump somewhere, you mind throwing it up somewhere for the rest of us to try it out?


technically he cant tell us where hes gonna throw it up if hes so inclined. its against the rules


----------



## Vandas (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, right, my mistake. Forgot GBAtemp doesn't actually deal in Roms; guess I'm just so used to seeing the release lists here that I just went on auto-pilot. See, this is why I lurk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha.

Sorry about that.


----------



## jaei (Sep 25, 2008)

Failing on supercard ds one as well at the chapter two start.


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't try PMing him for the rom either T_T


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

JmeClarke said:
			
		

> Don't try PMing him for the rom either T_T



What? isnt Pming okay ??


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 25, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> JmeClarke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope I got suspended for 3 days, meaning he reported my PM.

Don't know how I can still be posting but that's what happened.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Sep 25, 2008)

JmeClarke said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl, a bright example of w/e... sad to hear some1 got reported cause of pm... but sure, let it be like this @[email protected] hey btw i pm'ed him too... report me pls @[email protected]


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone can verify any problems with EDGE? i'm getting one the day after tomorrow


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Anyone can verify any problems with EDGE? i'm getting one the day after tomorrow



Someone on another forum confirmed the problem is present on EDGE as well.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Anyone can verify any problems with EDGE? i'm getting one the day after tomorrow


It fucks up on all Flashcarts, because the dump itself is bad. Wait a little for a good dump.


----------



## Lord Toon (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Anyone can verify any problems with EDGE? i'm getting one the day after tomorrow


Yeah...It freezes on the EDGE card as well.//


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that work? Does it mean the current data about Time Hollow in a ROM site be updated? Or will there be another data about Time Hollow?

Anyway, I've been expecting this game for a month, now I gotta wait more.... =(


----------



## Lord Toon (Sep 25, 2008)

Waiting never hurts anyone...I'm hoping on a ISP patch soon. But I can wait. It's just the way it goes sometimes...//


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh well.  At least we have three other good games to tide us over until then.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 25, 2008)

Dang... I was really enjoying this game.

Same freezes as everyone else (R4, 1.18).


----------



## Giangsta (Sep 25, 2008)

Sigh....unbelievable, i couldnt care less for any of these other games that have been released over the last 2 days but the only one i was waiting and looking forward to gets a bad dump


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, we got SimCity Creator, Disgaea, and oh shit, there's too many, I forgot, damn!


----------



## Rhith (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay obviously we can't ask for the ROM.
How about a .sav from just after where it freezes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully this is only a part where it glitches up there and the rest is fine. This should be acceptable right?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, since nobody can get past the freeze part, I can't expect a save file that is after that part


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume the guy who made a dump from his own cart would have one as he confirmed his worked past that point.


----------



## Rhith (Sep 25, 2008)

JmeClarke said:
			
		

> I assume the guy who made a dump from his own cart would have one as he confirmed his worked past that point.



Exactly what I was hoping for.

Until then I'll be like this...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Trying this out with a DSTT.

Probably wont have results until tomorrow morning [around 6 hours from now]


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

The one on the net is a bad dump, like so many have said already.

I personally have one _not_ from the internet, so stop PMing me. >_>


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 25, 2008)

Time_Hollow_USA_REPACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA along with the repacked rom there is a PPF patch to fix your game;

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yv12ijnwam3

here it is, the nfo inside explains how to use. get ppf-o-matic or something


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Time_Hollow_USA_REPACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA along with the repacked rom there is a PPF patch to fix your game;
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yv12ijnwam3
> 
> here it is, the nfo inside explains how to use. get ppf-o-matic or something


Confirmed. It works.

kthx, stop pming me srsly


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

nvm, I thought it was a ROM, gotta download it anyway

Edit: can't you block PM from one specific member? I remember seeing that feature the other day.....


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 25, 2008)

Its only a patch not the game


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 25, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with that link. It's a ppf file for fixing the rom. It doesn't include the rom itself.

Edit: Gah


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

For those that are skeptical:






TADA. :|







			
				Raestloz said:
			
		

> nvm, I thought it was a ROM, gotta download it anyway
> 
> Edit: can't you block PM from one specific member? I remember seeing that feature the other day.....


I would, but it was a different person each PM.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Its only a patch not the game
> Yeah, I posted before I tried the link. And the edit was for the second time, so maybe I edited it before you posted
> 
> 
> ...


What? I edited before you posted?


----------



## lcleong (Sep 25, 2008)

the size of the rom not change at all after patch?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

it's just a patch to fix the problem, trim it yourself manually


----------



## lcleong (Sep 25, 2008)

i thought it will rename the rom or change a bit in bytes size rom .. but nth at all.. oh well, guess i have the play the game through to see can pass the chapter 2 or not...


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

That's the sign of a good patch, works like a charm without being noticed


----------



## hiello (Sep 25, 2008)

does the patch work? Can somebody tell me if it works or not? & give in instructions on how to patch it?


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know how to patch it, haha....


----------



## lcleong (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOGLE is your friend ... is simple.. even noob know how to do it.. ^^ just find the program to patch it...


----------



## Rhith (Sep 25, 2008)

ppf-o-matic
Google it.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

I would expect people that use flashcarts, also know how to patch games. lol

Oh well. PPF Patcher: http://www.etplanet.com/download/details.php?file=47
Figure the rest out, takes like... 3 seconds.


----------



## Giangsta (Sep 25, 2008)

Use ppf o matic download link right ere:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1228

It's right here on Gbatemp dunno why no one has linked it, lol


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

hiello said:
			
		

> does the patch work? Can somebody tell me if it works or not? & give in instructions on how to patch it?
> Broken Skye has confirmed the patch works...... geez, where were you? Edit: Not late
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, n00b is not a newb you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the program in question, isn't it that file? Edit: LATE and LAME

Edit: Gah, late I'm too busy with my printer, I'm applying to be a lab assistant, the deadline is today and it's so much fuss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, what with my printer malfunctioning


----------



## lilaznyume (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help seems everyone is clueless even though the nfo explained it all. I'm excited now can't wait to continue playing.


----------



## Rhith (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh and for the people who couldn't figure it out. Maybe try READING THE .NFO. Those are included for a reason sometimes. They even say apply it using ppf-o-matic or similar. Sheesh


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 25, 2008)

I just finished the first chapter. This game is awesome. Its kind of like Phoenix Wright without the Ace Attorney part. But your solving a mystery which is awesome!


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Rhith said:
			
		

> Oh and for the people who couldn't figure it out. Maybe try READING THE .NFO. Those are included for a reason *sometimes*. They even say apply it using ppf-o-matic or similar. Sheesh


That's why I didn't read it, it's just sometimes


----------



## vinnick (Sep 25, 2008)

I finished the Japanese version and liked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad the game is kind of... linear.


----------



## Cynicalkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

*How to use PPf-o-Matic*

*1.*It's really simple download ppf-o-matic or another ppf patcher

*2.*Click the exe file and where it says iso file click the floppy disk icon to the right
*
3. *At the bottom its going to say cd images but instead your going to click all files and with that your going to load the rom.

*4. *Where it says patch obvious, your going to load the patch.

*5. *Click apply
*
Done!*
_*
Btw the rom that you loaded into the ppf-o-matic is the one thats patched, 
its not saved seperately elsewhere.*_

Download ppf-o-matic


----------



## Rankio (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice to see that patched it that quickly.  Grabbing both now.



			
				Broken Skye said:
			
		

> kthx, stop pming me srsly



Then stop telling people you have a ROM that works.


----------



## Sonius (Sep 25, 2008)

Does someone has a working patch link?


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice.. I've been looking forward to an adventure/story game like this since the last of the Phoenix Wright series. I heard reviews weren't too good though.


----------



## feds4u (Sep 25, 2008)

This game......

This game is the sleeper hit of the year!  

This game came out of nowhere and blew my mind. I'm probably going to buy my own copy by the end of the week.  Its that good.


----------



## nwong (Sep 25, 2008)

alright well the repack is up
pm me if u want the site unless im allowed to post it here?


----------



## cocomonk22 (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this game similar to Day of the Tentacle at all?


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 25, 2008)

nwong said:
			
		

> alright well the repack is up
> pm me if u want the site unless im allowed to post it here?


you're not allowed to post it here.

you're not even allowed to offer it through PM here.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Jaudging from comments, this might be like Phoenix Wright, moving around looking for clues, and lots of text, dunno about the reality though, I haven't played it


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 25, 2008)

the concept of a chapter in this game:
1: intro: you get a few flashbacks, and some things are different from what they should be(usually someone goes missing too)
2: main: you search through town for clues(static 2D images, sometimes with 3fps animation) which explain the flashbacks
3: ending: if you have enough clues you go into a digging minigame, if you draw a hole around the right area you can alter things from the past like by adding/removing an object.



yes it's text-heavy.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been modded for a PM.

Maybe because despite helping someone obtain a rom, and even linking to a site containing it, I didn't link to the file itself?


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 25, 2008)

moderators can't read PM's you send and recieve, so they can't punish you on that.
but they can punish you if you openly offer/request the exchange of romlinks through PM.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I see. Advertising is looked down upon here...


----------



## nwong (Sep 25, 2008)

ic... but how else r they gonna noe TT__TT unless they look themselves


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> I've never been modded for a PM.
> 
> Maybe because despite helping someone obtain a rom, and even linking to a site containing it, I didn't link to the file itself?



That might be the reason


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 25, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> Does someone has a working patch link?


Bam!


----------



## Gojiro (Sep 25, 2008)

It worked! Thanks much.


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 25, 2008)

No idea, to be honest. That patch was included in the repack.


----------



## nwong (Sep 25, 2008)

lol they deleted our posts TT_TT XD

yeh it said in the .nfo file, so probably for people who dont wanna download the game again and just get the patch off their friend through msn? maybe lol


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

yea, LoL somehow they delted our posts, I didn't think we posted something about offering ROMs, btw, I was just sayin' "That might be the reason" what's wrong with that?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 25, 2008)

another good game for today~! well mroe to come for tomorrow?


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> yea, LoL somehow they delted our posts, I didn't think we posted something about offering ROMs, btw, I was just sayin' "That might be the reason" what's wrong with that?


the mod who removed them didn't really put in the right comments.
nwong was the only one offering, the rest was all commenting about how he shouldn't.
so the post removal comments should actually say something like *reply to someone offering a rom

right now it makes me look bad >_


----------



## zooo (Sep 25, 2008)

Time_Hollow_USA_REPACK_READNFO_NDS-XPA


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 25, 2008)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Sonius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Vague Rant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I can't download from sendspace, it's blocked in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can someone please upload it to filefactory


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 25, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Vague Rant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are =) http://www.filefactory.com/file/91d35e/n/xpa-thup_rar


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 25, 2008)

Absynthe said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much!


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 25, 2008)

This game.

Is epic.

Like.

Phoenix Wright.

Epic.

...I got so into it I finished it in one day.


----------



## Azadar (Sep 25, 2008)

Im stuck!! Im looking for that girl Ashley Ive been all over town, in front of the coffee shop the pen glows but says I need more info. Ive been to EVERY location and nothing im in an endless loop!! Someone help


----------



## Lupigen (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm using the fixed dump on my 1.18 R4. I got past the original freeze-up point in Chapter 2, however, now it's partially freezing up when I choose to go into the second digging scene. The music is still playing, but it stays at the two white screens.

Are any other R4 users having this problem?


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 25, 2008)

Azadar said:
			
		

> Im stuck!! Im looking for that girl Ashley Ive been all over town, in front of the coffee shop the pen glows but says I need more info. Ive been to EVERY location and nothing im in an endless loop!! Someone help




I got stuck there too. 

You need to go back to the school, and read the flyer posted on the wall outside of the classroom.

You don't actually USE the pen outside of Cronos.  It gets used somewhere else.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 25, 2008)

Does it only freeze once, or does it freeze every time you get to that point?

If it's the former, it's just like that. The game hangs easily, just remember to save often. (I get this often too)

If it's the latter, it's probably another bad dump, or you could try an arm-7 fix... (Shouldn't be a prob with the R4 since you have the latest firmware)


----------



## Vandas (Sep 25, 2008)

A new patched ROM was released sometime last night; I finished the game today, thanks to it. The ARM-7 fix couldn't solve it; it was just a bad dump that Xeno sent out the first time around. The new version works perfectly.


----------



## LeeShadow (Sep 25, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> This game.
> 
> Is epic.
> 
> ...


Me too, Download this. Hell tell your non-pirating friends to BUY This.
Also i beat it twice. God damn.


----------



## Lupigen (Sep 25, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Does it only freeze once, or does it freeze every time you get to that point?
> 
> If it's the former, it's just like that. The game hangs easily, just remember to save often. (I get this often too)
> 
> If it's the latter, it's probably another bad dump, or you could try an arm-7 fix... (Shouldn't be a prob with the R4 since you have the latest firmware)


I've gotten to the point three times already, and it froze up in the exact same way every time. I'll try the Arm7 fix, and see if that works.

EDIT: Nope, the game doesn't even start up with the Summon Night arm7. It just gives me a "Cannot read the card" error.


----------



## lilaznyume (Sep 25, 2008)

Seem like the patch only works so much cause near the end where the fire is it froze for me again. So you probably have to download the new repacked game I think.


----------



## Lupigen (Sep 25, 2008)

I am using the repacked game.


----------



## haures (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys!!! Has anyone noticed that ALL the surname in the game are created from Numbers??
Kairos-Twombly-Threet-Fourier-Fivet-Sixon etc... LoL


----------



## Lupigen (Sep 25, 2008)

I found the problem. It turned out to be the Micro SD card I had it on, a Toshiba 2GB (Japan, released under the PNY brand). So, I transferred it to my spare Micro SD card, a Toshiba 1GB (Japan), and I was able to access the digging scene just fine.

I guess this scene makes it yet another game to test Micro SD cards with, joining the ranks of the Castlevanias.


----------



## kjean (Sep 26, 2008)

I love adventures! xD


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 26, 2008)

so this game IS good?


----------



## Cermage (Sep 26, 2008)

haures said:
			
		

> Guys!!! Has anyone noticed that ALL the surname in the game are created from Numbers??
> Kairos-Twombly-Threet-Fourier-Fivet-Sixon etc... LoL



EERR HURRRR DURRRRRRR. the names are to do with a clock. thats why it only goes up to 12.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> so this game IS good?


The consensus seems to be yes.  =P


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 26, 2008)

Yay^^ my first post is for a game I like! This game rocks! Even though I had that little problem with the R4, it's all good!

(\(\(\;;/)/)/)


----------



## feds4u (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome Ta11on.

Anyway, I went out to buy a copy of this game today.

Turns out its really hard to find. (low print run + cult success)

Go figure.


----------



## Siro (Sep 26, 2008)

Playing it on a Kingston 2 GB card Made in Japan and working perfect finished chapter 5 earlier yesterday! Great game and worth buying.


----------



## ZeroTm (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a problem with time hollow. I downloaded the fixed version and I can get past the bugged scene. But at the end of chapter two I get a black screen. But the music goes on. I also cant standby my ds. Please help me


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 26, 2008)

Replace the English version's "sound" folder with the (2161 - Time Hollow - Uwareta Kako o Motome (J)) Japanese version's "sound" file to undub.


----------



## ZeroTm (Sep 26, 2008)

so after undubbing it will work?


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 26, 2008)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> so after undubbing it will work?



Well it undubs the first cutscene movie where...
Huh.  Sorry, don't see a "Spoiler Tag" button up top there where it should be.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Sep 26, 2008)

passed first froze with repack, and no more problems so far ( Edge here )


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Ugh. I have a question and PM me the answer to avoid spoilering others. Does anything happen after the credits? If so, what? My game froze during the credits and the last time I saved was pretty far away.


----------



## Cermage (Sep 26, 2008)

undubbing wont work for this game, japanese sentences are longer than the english iirc.


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Sep 28, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> Azadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you can do either..when you use it at the lockers, they have enough to time to bake you cookies and that's what you get...and if you use it at Chronos, it's night time and they only have enough to make you a card, and that's what you end up getting instead.


----------

